# BCS: Razgovorno ne + glag. prid. radni



## DenisBiH

Pozdrav svima! 

Jesu li vam poznati razgovorni/kolokvijalni oblici poput ovih dolje i upotrebljavate li ih i koliko u neformalnom govoru?

Ne išao ja na taj koncert.
Ne gledao ja taj film.

Značenje u mojoj upotrebi je nešto poput "ne namjeravam" ali nešto jače, tipa "definitivno ne namjeravam".


----------



## Majalj

Meni jesu, ali čini mi se da smo ti i ja iz iste ili slične sredine, pa onda to ni ne čudi.


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> Meni jesu, ali čini mi se da smo ti i ja iz iste ili slične sredine, pa onda to ni ne čudi.



Hvala na odgovoru. 

Da, malo guglam i vidim da je ono primjera što ima uglavnom iz BiH. No svejedno bilo bi zanimljivo znati kakva je distribucija, ja sam iz Sarajeva ali nisam siguran koliko je to prošireno po BiH. Niti jesam li to uopće pokupio iz sarajevskog govora ili na internetu.

A i zanimljivo bi bilo vidjeti je li u pitanju skorija pojava ili nešto starija. Pretpostavljam ako je skorija ostali forumaši se možda nisu susretali sa ovim oblicima.


----------



## Duya

Ja sam porijeklom iz bosanske Posavine, i sad prvi put čujem za te oblike. 

Naravno, ovakva konstrukcija može se naći u konjunktivnim rečenicama tipa

_Ne pojeo ti ja više u životu bureka ako je ovo ovdje meso.
_
ali pretpostavljam da ne misliš na to.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Ja sam porijeklom iz bosanske Posavine, i sad prvi put čujem za te oblike.
> 
> Naravno, ovakva konstrukcija može se naći u konjunktivnim rečenicama tipa
> 
> _Ne pojeo ti ja više u životu bureka ako je ovo ovdje meso.
> _
> ali pretpostavljam da ne misliš na to.




Insteresantan primjer Duya. Pa nisam baš siguran da je ovaj tvoj primjer različit osim što sam ja čuo da se koristi i bez ovog *ako* dijela. Možda ovakve upotrebe poput mojih i nastaju iz takvih?

Moraću pogledati malo više o konjunktivnim rečenicama, čini se.


----------



## DenisBiH

Evo još nekoliko primjera sa Google:



> ako os dodji u BL *ne isao ja* u prijedor
> 
> *ne isao ja* ovakav na more
> 
> Taj terapeut lud neki majke mi, *ne isao ja* kod njega
> 
> Ko kaze da TN ne steti ocima nek razmisli dvaput - okreni vrat 100-120 stepeni u svaku stranu i dobices sliku ravnu filmskom negativu, *ja vala ne gledao* u to satima.
> 
> I da, samo ti mijesi hljeb ali *ne jeo ja* to sto ti ispeces.
> 
> nikoga *ne slusao ja*


----------



## Duya

Mislim da sam pojam "konjunktivna rečenica" upravo izmislio , ali htio sam da kažem da se takvim oblicima izražavaju obično izražavaju kletve i zakletve (_prokleta bila, roda ne imala!_). Ovo što navodiš malo podsjeća na to, ali mi situacije koje navodiš nisu tako teške da bi zasluživale "tako jake" izraze. Liči mi na (srednje)bosanski regionalizam.


----------



## Majalj

To se kod nas koristi u značenju nemanja volje ili želje za nešto, tj. odlučnosti da se nešto neće raditi.  

_Ne radila ja subotom za ove pare. _u značenju _Ne pada mi na pamet da radim subotom... _i najčešće je u prvom licu.


----------



## doorman

Kod mene takve rečenice mogu biti isključivo zavisne i pojavljuju se (koliko je meni poznato) samo u jednom jedinom slučaju: u uzročno-posljedičnoj zavisnoj rečenici koja je za glavnu vezana rječju _makar_:

_Kupit ću si ove hlače makar ne jeo danima.

_Same za sebe, _ne+prezent_ recenice mi ne znace nista, iako, zamjena prezenta futurom (svejedno kojim) recenice dobivaju onaj smisao koji vi opisujete:
_Ne bum ja radio subotom za ove pare = Ne pada mi na pamet raditi subotom..._


----------



## DenisBiH

doorman said:


> Kod mene takve rečenice mogu biti isključivo zavisne i pojavljuju se (koliko je meni poznato) samo u jednom jedinom slučaju: u uzročno-posljedičnoj zavisnoj rečenici koja je za glavnu vezana rječju _makar_:
> 
> _Kupit ću si ove hlače makar ne jeo danima._




Insteresantno. Zanima me jesu li ovakve konstrukcije prihvaćene u standardu (zvuči mi kao nešto što bi bilo ok ali možda se varam) i kako se u takvom slučaju naziva odnosno šta (koji oblik) je ovo _ne jeo_? Mislim, očito je glagolski pridjev radni, ali ima li ovakva konstrukcija neki gramatički naziv?

I je li to nastalo od nekakve specifične upotrebe futura II (preko _ako ne budem jeo danima kupiću si ove hlače_) ili je nekog drugog porijekla? Kondicional?

I šta sa oblicima bez ne? Meni i ovo ispod djeluje ok.
_
Ima da kupim ovaj mobitel makar morao raditi / radio dva posla._


----------



## doorman

DenisBiH said:


> Insteresantno. Zanima me jesu li ovakve konstrukcije prihvaćene u standardu (zvuči mi kao nešto što bi bilo ok ali možda se varam) i kako se u takvom slučaju naziva odnosno šta (koji oblik) je ovo _ne jeo_? Mislim, očito je glagolski pridjev radni, ali ima li ovakva konstrukcija neki gramatički naziv?


Je, to je, koliko ja znam, dio standardnog jezika. I više sam nego siguran da sam na tu konstrukciju naletio više od jednom u knjigama. A sad, ima li to neki posebni naziv - ne znam (iako bih rekao da nema).



DenisBiH said:


> I je li to nastalo od nekakve specifične upotrebe futura II (preko _ako ne budem jeo danima kupiću si ove hlače_) ili je nekog drugog porijekla? Kondicional?


Ja bih rekao da to proizlazi iz futura II s obzirom na to da se u rečenici može isčitati _determinizam_ (što automatski isključuje kondicional).



DenisBiH said:


> I šta sa oblicima bez ne? Meni i ovo ispod djeluje ok.
> _
> Ima da kupim ovaj mobitel makar morao raditi / radio dva posla._


 Savršeno ok. Iako tu nisam siguran za prvi dio rečenice. Tj. u govoru se često čuje _Ima da ..._ ali mislim da po standardu može samo:
_Kupit ću ovaj mobitel makar radio (morao raditi) dva posla._

Hm... gledajući sad ovu rečenicu, rekao bih, pak, da bi se trebalo koristiti samo _radio_, a ne _morao raditi_, jer po svojoj konstrukciji "makar zavisna rečenica" implicira obaveznu radnju.


----------



## nexy

doorman said:


> Kod mene takve rečenice mogu biti isključivo zavisne i pojavljuju se (koliko je meni poznato) samo u jednom jedinom slučaju: u uzročno-posljedičnoj zavisnoj rečenici koja je za glavnu vezana rječju _makar_:
> 
> _Kupit ću si ove hlače makar ne jeo danima.
> _



Isti slučaj, i ja ih koristim jedino u ovom kontekstu.




			
				DenisBIH said:
			
		

> Jesu li vam poznati razgovorni/kolokvijalni oblici poput ovih dolje i upotrebljavate li ih i koliko u neformalnom govoru?
> 
> Ne išao ja na taj koncert.
> Ne gledao ja taj film.
> 
> Značenje u mojoj upotrebi je nešto poput "ne namjeravam" ali nešto jače, tipa "definitivno ne namjeravam".



Čuo sam par puta ovakvu upotrebu, možda sam upotrebio ovaj oblik par puta ali ga generalno ne koristim. Inače, vrlo retko se čuje u govoru.


----------

